# E-tec 60????



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

does anyone know what the difference in the E-tec 50 and 60 is? that are same cu in. and the same weight the Suv 17 is rated for a 50 but if possible I would love to run a E-tec 60 since it is the same weight.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Two things.

1) Same motor, different computer tuning.
2) DON'T DO IT. The 'hatsu 40 on a semi-light SUV17 is scary WFO. Just my opinion though.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

gramps is right the suv 17 moves pretty well with the 40. With 4 people and full live well and gear the boat was hitting 29 with a yami 40 stroke. The boat is also set up with all the bells and whistles so it a heavy to start with. Mel has built them to run well with lower hp and thats exactly what they do


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys just a thaught, I guess I will stay with the smaller motor was just wondering. Told you I was new to the microskiff game now you know just how new!


----------

